
Mike Bloomberg doesn’t want Silicon Valley’s money. He does want its employees - MilnerRoute
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/2/10/21132414/mike-bloomberg-silicon-valley-conference-call
======
verdverm
Maybe he could stop and frisk them, there's definitely a demographic to target
;]

